# [Q] System image from nanodroid



## CovXX (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm trying to get a image file of my system in a nanodroid or some other way, i've tried with cwm and twrp but no luck. Is their a way with adb ? Or another program
thanks


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

As root

```
dd if=/system/block/device of=/sdcard/system.img bs=4096
```
You need to put in the proper device and you'll get a system.img on the root of the sdcard.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------

